# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  قبول شدن در پزشکی با داشتن مدرک کارشناسی.

## konkoori92

سلام دوستان. من مدرک کارشناسی دارم. می خوام 93 برای دندانپزشکی امتحان بدم. دیروز دیدم  تو دفترچه یه بند ذکر شده بود که مربوط با دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد هست. من متوچه منظور دقیق این بند نمیشم. آیا با توجه به بندی که در زیر می نویسم دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی هم فقط می تونن پزشکی بین الملل بخونن؟؟؟ تو رو خدا کمک کنید. اینقدر جمله های این متن پی در پی هست که آدم اصلاً متوجه نمیشه.  :Y (668): 


ز) مطابق مصوبه چهل و پنجمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 7/12/89 مقرر گرديد دانش آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي با رعايت شرايط زير و از طريق شركت و قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتراي عمومي رشته هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي رشته هاي گروه آموزش پزشكي؛ و همچنين مطابق مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 25/3/92 و مصوبه جلسه يكصد و سيزده شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي مورخ 17/6/92 مقرر گرديد دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروساز ي ) و دكتري حرفه اي دامپزشكي مي توانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل و از طريق شركت و قبولي در آزمون سراسري، در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، صرفاً در شعب بين الملل دانشگا ه هاي علوم پزشكي ادامه تحصيل دهند . 1) لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش آموختكان مشمول طرح. 2) دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا
سهميه مناطق محروم. 3) نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه. 4) تطبيق دروس تخصصي مقطع كارشناسي، در دوره دكتري
عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي) امكان پذير نمي باشد. 5) كليه پذيرفته شدگان در شعب بين الملل (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع قبلي
تحصيل از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده يا نبوده اند)، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت،
درمان و آموزش پزشكي م يباشند. 6) دانش آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته صرفاً قادر به تحصيل در شعب بين الملل مي باشند.

----------


## ali_12

سلام
این بخشنامه ای که گذاشتید عوض شده:
برای 93 اینه:
فایل پیوست 5587

اینجارو دنبال کنید لطفا:
اگر کارشناسی داشته باشم دیگه نمی تونم دانشگاه دولتی برم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkoori92

میشه بدونم این پیوست رو از کجا تهیه کردید؟ چون تو دفترچه کنکور 93 که از سایت سنجش گرفتم طور دیگه ای نوشته شده!

----------

